# Christmas & Mystery Gift.



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Some of you have been through the ladybug and fingerless glove traumas with me. Here are the finished projects. Also a mystery birthday gift I received. Any suggestions as to what it might be would be very welcome.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

The blanket and hat are darling....I didn't see the "mystery gift".


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

ahhhhh...there it is....a bowl??????


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> ahhhhh...there it is....a bowl??????


Yeah, a little saucer, but what's the other thing?


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

planter...turn the bowl over and place it in the plate?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> planter...turn the bowl over and place it in the plate?


Nope. Saucer is small, 4" diameter and 1" high. the other thing, although hollow, doesn't have an opening on the bottom except for a small hole (as with all fired ceramics) and is unglazed. It stands 2" high, has a top diameter of 3 1/2", and bottom diameter of 3". It's making me crazy!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

for keeping garlic, maybe?


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

My Grandmother had something similar that she kept butter in. She churned her own butter, would mold it into these short round disks. There was always one on her 'butter keeper' with the bowl as the lid. In the summer she soaked the lid in water so that the evaporation would keep the butter cool.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Don't think so. The dome shaped thing sits flat in the saucer. It has a flat closed bottom, with just a tiny hole (#2dpn size) in the bottom, and it is unglazed. There would be no room for garlic or butter or, indeed, anything. Keep 'em coming ladies and gents, this is sort of fun!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Ahhh...I missed that it was closed.

Why not just ask the person who gave it to you?!?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

a planter or anything you want it to be


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Ahhh...I missed that it was closed.
> 
> Why not just ask the person who gave it to you?!?


My daughter gave it to me, and I'd like to thank her for the ...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> a planter or anything you want it to be


Definitely not a planter. nowhere to put a plant! I could use the saucer for stitch markers or something equally tiny, but what is the other thing? thanks for your thought, though.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

candy dish


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> candy dish


Maybe for redhots, too small/shallow for anything else. Come on, what's the other part?


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

candies that are in their wrappers


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mort and pistil?


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mortar & Pestle?

Sorry Mama, we must have been typing at the same time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

maur1011 said:


> Mortar & Pestle?
> 
> Sorry Mama, we must have been typing at the same time.


That was going to be my guess also. ;-)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

All your knitting turned out great and I love that Jessica even has the same color nails! As to your mystery gift, not a clue. It isn't a mortar and pestle and it isn't any kind oc container. I think you are going to have to ask....


----------



## snowsaint (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a French butter dish, I think.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> All your knitting turned out great and I love that Jessica even has the same color nails! As to your mystery gift, not a clue. It isn't a mortar and pestle and it isn't any kind oc container. I think you are going to have to ask....


Jynx, I love that you always notice and comment on the details that other people seem to miss. I was excited about the nails seeming to be the same color, too, but alas, it's just in the picture. The gloves are a dark chocolate tweed and the nails are really sort of purple. But I love those pictures because it looks like they really do match.

And no, it's not a mortar and pestle.

For those who think it's a candy dish, it's too small. It would hold maybe three starlight mints, plus it doesn't account for that other piece. You're right, I'm just gonna have to ask her (sigh).


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

snowsaint said:


> It's a French butter dish, I think.


But what's the other piece?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> candies that are in their wrappers


What, for maybe three pieces? and what's the other piece?


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

How about this
"Honey, I love the colors and the shape of your gift. Just looking at it would give me pleasure. Would you tell me if it also has a specific use? 
Love
mom:


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe a modern day version on a mortar and pestle for crushing nuts etc?


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Love the knitting...
This truly is a mystery...can't wait for the answer...


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

At least everyone knows what the gifts you made are! They are beautiful!


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Could it be used for holding a tea light?


----------



## gulmay (Dec 17, 2011)

when you find out what is,please let us know!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Could it be a small butter dish? rujam


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

Ceili said:


> standsalonewolf said:
> 
> 
> > candy dish
> ...


Its not for incense sticks is it. The saucer to catch the ashes, and the bowl bit for standing the incense stick in.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe it's just something pretty to be displayed. Not every pretty thing is "useful." Think about Paris Hilton


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with crafty Lady UK - an incense burner. How old is the child who gifted you with this? And I'm curious about this - please let us know as soon as you find out!!!


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

Ask the giver! I'm dying to know what it is.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I was wondering about that as it is small. I am not seeing where the hole(s) are.


crafty lady UK said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > standsalonewolf said:
> ...


----------



## grandmahegyi (Jul 28, 2011)

Whatever your mystery gift is, it's beautiful!!!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I would also guess a tea lite and you can put the bowl cover over the lite when you want to put out the flame and not have the candle smoke smell in the air. = And yes - call the giver and tell us what it is - nice colour - nice to look at. Great Knitting.


----------



## Gail9 (Mar 4, 2011)

Maybe she gave this to you and it is for just what you have been done(its a watch a ma call it) Looks like a mushroom to me.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with crafty lady UK. It's an insence burner.


----------



## jamie46 (Apr 20, 2011)

your mystery gift is a yarn bell. Put the yarn inside the bowl and stick the end through the hole. Turn the whole thing upside down onto the saucer. Voila!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Put little notes under the top. Something that might say have a good day, everybody loves you, it's your lucky day, etc. Maybe save the slips from fortune cookies. Anyone, including you, would get a warm and fuzzy feeling reading these notes while admiring the artistry of the dish. Maybe even Peek a Boo or I see you would do. Good luck and let us know if there is a purpose other than decoration for the gift.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Not sure about the mystery gift, maybe it's an incense burner. I love the gifts you made, very nicely done.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, I think you'll have to ask. I'm interested in learning what it is. Beautiful work & very pretty mystery gift.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

I love unusual ceramic pieces..it is beautiful..and yes, please let us know when you find out what it is...Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I think it is a string holder. Would it hold a ball of yarn or string, pull it out through the hole??? Nice pottery piece!!! GG


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

What about a mortar and pestle?


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Whatever your mystery gift is, it is pretty. And so is your needle work. As my father would say, your mystery gift is just a reason for someone to ask a silly question. Maybe it's just meant to be a novelty for conversation and has no other purpose than to just look pretty and be a mystery.


----------



## fisherbug (Sep 5, 2011)

Maybe a ring holder? Spice grinder?


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Tea bag holder/drainer?


----------



## c.kenny (Oct 30, 2011)

A covered butter dish??????


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Do let us know when you find out. That's fascinating and I haven't a clue.

Charlene


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh...I missed that it was closed.
> ...


Whachmacallit.....


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't read all the posts, but i am gonna say put a candle on top of it


----------



## cricket074 (Sep 24, 2011)

A yarn pot? Your yarn would come out the small hole. It keeps the yarn from rolling away from you when you are knitting/crochetting. I want one myself.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

If it is unglazed, it can't be a butter dish because it has to be glazed and the bottom saucer would have to hold a small amount of water...

But being unglazed it CAN be a planter because water would seep out and no need the hole at bottom...but what kind of plant. It seems it is teeny teen. Let us know.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

It looks too small for yarn. You did a good job on your knitting and it looks like they all liked and appreciated them. Congratulations.


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful, would love the mitt pattern. I have not clue about the mystery gift, all my guesses have been posted.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

That is what I was just going to write.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thast's what Iwas goingto say a yarn bell.


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

I think it's a butter holder.
Put butter in bowl
Put some water in the saucer, enough to seal the edges
Turn bowl upside down with butter inside and place in water in saucer.
Keeps the butter out of contact with the air and at room temperture.
Whatever it is (and I really thinks it's a butter holder), it looks hand made and gorgeous. Lucky You


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe a saucer and cup? Let us know if you find out???


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought butter keeper right away also, but....


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you say there is a hole in the mushroom looking thing? Wonder if it is a yarn bowl. You put the yarn ball on the plate and cover it with the mushroom with your yarn feeding out the hole and work that way?


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

what beautiful presents you made and received. i think i know what the mystery gift is. i think it just might be a Lava Pot. where you put fire gel in the top and the saucer like part is for catching drips. lava pots are so;d at Green Earth stores up here in Canada and they are shipped world wide to other countries that may give them a different name. well that is my guess. please do let us know what it is once you get brave enough to ask.


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

What is it?????? I've read 5 pages waiting for the "punchline" and there is no answer!! I am a potter and I have no idea!!!!!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cute, how about a candle holder? Maybe put in a voltive in the "cup" and put the "saucer" under it.


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

i have no clue but can't wait to find out i'd set a candle on top and use the saucer for the wax drippings to fall into but i am sure this is not what it is meant for


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

i have no clue but can't wait to find out i'd set a candle on top and use the saucer for the wax drippings to fall into but i am sure this is not what it is meant for


----------



## dawnprentiss (Aug 10, 2011)

opps sorry


----------



## tookie. (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe like a bud vase? Put water in saucer and a rosebud in the hole of the bowl? Pretty, whatever it is.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

How about a whole grain grinder? Is the saucer part a little bumpy?
This is a good mystery.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Could it be a yarn holder? Where the hole is for your yarn to come through?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It could be a paper weight. I have seen the small plate.. I'll have to check our gift shop in town and maybe they have one there.. I'll ask... then hope I will find this post and get back to you...


----------



## Becsmom (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to find out what it is!!!


----------



## jwmontez34 (Apr 11, 2011)

If it is unglazed you could not put food into to it, how about a candle holder. Just sayin.


----------



## boxer dog mom (Sep 22, 2011)

It's a french butter dish. You put the butter in the top part and then set it in the dish, butter facing down and then you put a little water in the dish. This is so you can always have soft butter. I got my sister-in-law one last christmas.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

Did your daughter make it? Maybe it is just a first piece of pottery she made and really isn't for anything! as small as it is I would go with tea bag holder.


----------



## K. Bauer (Apr 21, 2011)

I think it is either for a candle or incense burner, but really don't know but really want to find out.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Incense stick burner?


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

How about a Japanese ceremonial tea cup?


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

looks like herb/garlic grinder. it wont grind anything hard like seeds but crushes leaves or garlic, horseradish, or fresh or dried herbs. i have one quite similar given to me by a spellcrafter for this specific purpose.
are you a from scratch cook or vegan?
good luck finding a diplomatic way to ask...............


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Is the butter dish correct??? It is very pretty.


----------



## elizabethmb (Jul 31, 2011)

I've read through all SIX pages and no ans! What's a person to do. So I've GOT to respond so I get notices and FINALLY we'll all find out. But my bet is with the incense burner - butter thing is too fussy for me, but apparently some people like their butter just so.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

After reading all the posts I have to agree that it is an incense burner. It could even be a desk set: shallow dish for paper clips and the mushroom a paper weight. Whatever it is it is really pretty. Of coursee you could say, "Pardon my ignorance but what can I use this lovely thing for?" Edith


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

if the bowl part has hole/holes in it, it is probably a yarn bowl. put yarn in, pull end thru hole and knit away. yarn of course, needs to be in a ball and can be pulled from outside or inside. i was gifted on for b.day and its just a prettier way of keeping yarn as you knit. love mine. racso


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

to roast garlic in the oven.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

I have no idea. BUt it sure is pretty. Love the colors. Actually, I took another look. Can you post a pix of the round thingy upside down? Is it hollow? I think it could be a votive holder. Put the candle on the plate and the round thingy on top - if it is thin ceramic the light will shine through giving off pretty colors and patterns.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

An Onion or Garlic keeper?


----------



## lilsis (Dec 27, 2011)

looking forward to finding out what it is...


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

It looks like a butter bell to me.


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

It resembles a 'fairy lamp' in size and shape. However, they are translucent, ornate, and open on the bottom so you can put a candle underneath. Sorry! I really want to know what it is. I'd love to see an image of what we think is the underside.


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

Love the blanket and the hat! Very cute!
I think the mystery gift is a butter dish. Looks like some nice pottery.


----------



## Heather Holtslander (Nov 24, 2011)

Actually, the mystery gift does look like a butter bell. You would fill the "cup" part with softened butter, put a small amount of water in the saucer. To store butter and keep it soft, you would invert the cup part to sit in the water in the saucer. The water seals the butter from air, thus keeping it fresh without it being in the fridge. I have a butter bell, but it is a different style.


----------



## kateon (Jan 31, 2011)

Very intriguing. I'm going with the incense burner since it's unglazed. Would love to know, and hope you bite the bullet and ask your daughter; after all, at this point the whole world wants confirmation!!!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

The suspense is killing me. ;-)


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Purely decorative? I just can't imagine! But I want to find out!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Lovely knitting. My guess is that it's a butter dish or to cover a tiny dish of condiments when you're eating outside. Or is it large enough to be a hand-made soup bowl and saucer?


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

The more I think about this, 
unglazed interior and tiny hole in bottom.. 

could be a pot for cacti or succulents?

ps: speaking of mysteries: MAYANMOON, what a unique and stunningly eye-filling avatar!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

It looks like a cheese keeper. Is it ceramic?


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

please do let us know when you find out what it is.


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven'tthe faintest idea but now my curiosity is aroused


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

We surely are a curious bunch!!! My Dad would say it is a thing-a-ma-bob for a which-a-ma-callit. What a hoot!!! GG


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Edith M said:


> After reading all the posts I have to agree that it is an incense burner. It could even be a desk set: shallow dish for paper clips and the mushroom a paper weight. Whatever it is it is really pretty. Of coursee you could say, "Pardon my ignorance but what can I use this lovely thing for?" Edith


I agree with you Edith M, either an incense burner, or desk set. Most people are missing the fact that there is no opening at all except for the tiny hole and being unglazed, not approriate for food. Can't wait to read the answer!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Okay folks, I'm gonna email my daughter, but keep guessing please. Note that piece is NOT a cup or a bowl, the bottom is unglazed and has only a tiny hole. Not an incense burner, the unglazed part would be showing. Cannot put anything inside of it with any hope of getting it out. This thing is TINY, look at the first page of the thread post for dimensions and full description. The top of the piece is too wide to fit in the bowl, so it's not a mortar and pestle. I won't have an answer for a while, KEEP GUESSING, and BE PATIENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm at work, and there'll be hell to pay if I'm caught.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Please don't get caught! Sign off now and get back to us when you get home. Bosses get really cranky when you use their time for personal use. Edith


Ceili said:


> Okay folks, I'm gonna email my daughter, but keep guessing please. Note that piece is NOT a cup or a bowl, the bottom is unglazed and has only a tiny hole. Not an incense burner, the unglazed part would be showing. Cannot put anything inside of it with any hope of getting it out. This thing is TINY, look at the first page of the thread post for dimensions and full description. The top of the piece is too wide to fit in the bowl, so it's not a mortar and pestle. I won't have an answer for a while, KEEP GUESSING, and BE PATIENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm at work, and there'll be hell to pay if I'm caught.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I think it is purely decorative. It looks like natural stone, maybe granite, kind of like a geode. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=geode&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=9xj6TqG4OOqw2QXLvo14&ved=0CIIBELAE&biw=1440&bih=809


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh you are SOOOO right on both counts. It is probably just a beautiful dust catcher.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

gypsie said:


> I think it is purely decorative. It looks like natural stone, maybe granite, kind of like a geode.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=geode&hl=en&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=9xj6TqG4OOqw2QXLvo14&ved=0CIIBELAE&biw=1440&bih=809


Not stone, it's ceramic, but you're right about it looking like a geode! (or two geodes!)


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Ooooh the suspense!!!!


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

It's a knickknack or a dust catcher.

Elle


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe it is for keeping yarn in place. Run your yarn through the hole and knit. Keep stitch markers in saucer? Just a thought.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cannot wait to hear what it is.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Just another curious reader, standing by for the big answer! LOL


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Candle holder. Put the saucer on top of the ball and place a small tea light in the center of the saucer!


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

Why can't it just be a table ornament ? You know, the type that look pretty, and you dust once a week! Whatever they are, they are very pretty.

Barbs. X


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Soap dish! Place saucer on ball and you've got a beautiful little soap dish!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I think its a soap dish too! If it were a little bigger, it could be an African violet pot.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe your daughter gave it to you just so you would have a mystery to solve


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a "guess what this is" gift! Not a clue.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

If it is a ceramic the hole may be there to keep it from exploding in the kiln. Been years since I did ceramics so I many be misremembering. It is very pretty what ever it is. Be sure to let us know when you solve the mystery.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely work :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

its a thingamajig


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> its a thingamajig


Agree completely


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, for the life of me I can't see the hole, so it must be really small. Ceramic bowls and cups and vases and pitchers are usually put in the kiln with open end up. Not a potter - but have been in large pottery manufacturing facility for tour. It is seriously too small for any amount of yarn and if it is unglazed inside too that would make it too rough for any yarn but cotton but still too small unless the cotton is really fine and there is not much of it. I'm still guessing a tea lite burner. 

The suspence is killing me now after nine pages! Really need an answer like everyone else.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

SmilingCamel said:


> What is it?????? I've read 5 pages waiting for the "punchline" and there is no answer!! I am a potter and I have no idea!!!!!


I'm a potter too and I can't figure it out. If there's only a small hole for an opening, maybe you pour lantern oil in, thread through a wick and use it that way? no clue, but beautiful glaze and piece.

your work is great and I love the pictures.... Let us know!


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

I thought by the time I got to page 9 the answer to the puzzle would be here -- nope, not yet -- I, too, am anxiously awaiting!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree with Gail9. It's either a whatch ye ma callit or a thingy majig. But whatever its pretty. Gee


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

A dust collecter! Just something pretty to have on a table.


----------



## karenrguenther (Jun 3, 2011)

Waiting for the answer!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

possibly an oil or candle holder.. candle in the bowl oil in the saucer plassed on top of the bowl..


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Put a small round of brie on it? Mind you, if it is not glazed, it will pick up odours.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I have no clue about what this lovely item might be.....


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Candle holder?


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Mortor and pestle for grinding spices?


----------



## Pat B (Jun 10, 2011)

Could it be a small yarn bowl minus a hole?


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

Intriguing !?!


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe it's a bee catcher. The bee goes into the small hole?


----------



## SallyB (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe it's a nut cracker...put the nuts on the saucer and crack them (lightly) with the round/ball thingy..LOL
Your gifts are really great. Are the fingerless gloves/hand warmers crochet?..if so, would it be possible to share the pattern, I would like to crochet them for my sister inlaw as she has extremely bad arthritis and can't get her fingers into regular gloves. Thanks so much.
HAPPY NEW YEAR to EVERYONE here on KP.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

andersjw said:


> If it is a ceramic the hole may be there to keep it from exploding in the kiln. Been years since I did ceramics so I many be misremembering. It is very pretty what ever it is. Be sure to let us know when you solve the mystery.


You're right about the hole, but people just aren't getting it. I know it's tedious reading a thread this long, but a complete description of this thing is on the first page.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Actually I'm getting frustrated with people who aren't reading the description. From my understanding it is a very small saucer/plate like ceramic piece with a separate small spherical ceramic piece with only the smallest of holes on the unglazed underside (for firing purposes only) on top. I can't imagine what it is BUT please read the description because it cannot possibly be used as a container for anything. This has been said many times but somehow it is getting missed. Having said that I think it is ornamental only and used to show the glaze.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Ceili,

Are you at home? 

Hope your daughter gets back to you soon---with the answer to this puzzle.

Even if none of us guessed anything close, this certainly has had my brain working....


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

Could it be just for ornamentation on your coffee table?


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

From what I understand the 'bowl' doesn't have an open bottom... its sealed... therefore it couldn't be used a garlic or onion or butter keeper?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Very intriguing. I'm looking forward to seeing what it actually is!


----------



## Nan591 (Dec 7, 2011)

It might be for salt on the table if a tiny spoon fits into the cup part. The unglazed surface would absorb any moisture and would keep the salt dry. I've seen small bowls on the table in England and you salt the food by sprinkling it with a tiny spoon.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Please please remember to let us know what it is.
I give up. Lovely ceramic pieces.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

You daughter will have a good laugh at all the guesses! Please do let us know.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

It looks to me like the finished side of the bulb is flat. If so, can you turn it over using the finished side as the bottom, and then fit the saucer over the unglazed surface, thereby creating a candle stand for a votive or small pillar?


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Why nor ask your daughter. Perhaps she is waiting for you to ask. I think it is a conversation piece.

SEA


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

kareo said:


> for keeping garlic, maybe?


Looks like a garlic baker. It's wonderful spread on toast or crackers.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't wait to hear what it is..


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

SallyB said:


> Maybe it's a nut cracker...put the nuts on the saucer and crack them (lightly) with the round/ball thingy..LOL
> Your gifts are really great. Are the fingerless gloves/hand warmers crochet?..if so, would it be possible to share the pattern, I would like to crochet them for my sister inlaw as she has extremely bad arthritis and can't get her fingers into regular gloves. Thanks so much.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR to EVERYONE here on KP.


Sorry, the gloves are knitted, but there are a million patterns out there, both knit and crochet.


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

How abt an oddly shaped darning egg?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> Actually I'm getting frustrated with people who aren't reading the description. From my understanding it is a very small saucer/plate like ceramic piece with a separate small spherical ceramic piece with only the smallest of holes on the unglazed underside (for firing purposes only) on top. I can't imagine what it is BUT please read the description because it cannot possibly be used as a container for anything. This has been said many times but somehow it is getting missed. Having said that I think it is ornamental only and used to show the glaze.


Thank you, thank you, thank you. I'm of the same opinion, but I still need to know. Interesting how many people join in, when they don't bother with gleaning the proper information about the subject. Oh, well, I suppose I've done it myself, once or twice, but I do try to read the entire thread so I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> Ceili,
> 
> Are you at home?
> 
> ...


I'm home, I missed her call to me, I called her back and now it's her turn. I'm dying here! Be patient everybody!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> From what I understand the 'bowl' doesn't have an open bottom... its sealed... therefore it couldn't be used a garlic or onion or butter keeper?


You are correct. It can't "hold" anything.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> It looks to me like the finished side of the bulb is flat. If so, can you turn it over using the finished side as the bottom, and then fit the saucer over the unglazed surface, thereby creating a candle stand for a votive or small pillar?


Possibly, but it doesn't balance very well that way, and you would totally losse the beauty of the center glazing, which looks like crystals, in the bottom of the saucer and on the top of the dome-type thingy. It just doesn't look right to me when placed that way.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

SEA said:


> Why nor ask your daughter. Perhaps she is waiting for you to ask. I think it is a conversation piece.
> 
> SEA


Sure started a conversation, here, didn't it?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Laele said:


> kareo said:
> 
> 
> > for keeping garlic, maybe?
> ...


I love it too, but read the description on the first page. It can't hold or contain anything.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks like a butter keeper to me.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Karoy said:


> Looks like a butter keeper to me.


Nope!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

first attempt at glazing...beautiful


----------



## Mayanmoon (Dec 10, 2011)

NJgardengal said:


> The more I think about this,
> unglazed interior and tiny hole in bottom..
> 
> could be a pot for cacti or succulents?
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

OKAY, HERE GOES:

It's basically a fancy salt shaker. You pour salt into the bottom of the dome-shaped piece through the little hole in the bottom, and then place it, hole-side down, into the little saucer (as pictured). The unglazed interior keeps the salt fresh by absorbing all moisture. Because of its shape the salt doesn't just spill out, you do have to shake it. It does have a name, but she can't remember what it is.

So, there you have it!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'll be darned!


----------



## penna knitter (Sep 7, 2011)

Now I can go to bed, lol.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

mystery gift may be a pill crusher. top half turned upside down on saucer circular motion crush a pill? what do you think? Just read page 11 apparently my guess although a good one (LOL) is wrong since its said to be a fancy salt shaker. Go figure! never would have guessed that one. Read page 11 threads and you will see for yourself. lol.


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

a salt cellar?
Thanks, what an elegant way to serve what was once the most prized spice of all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ceili - good show - there were sure a lot of guesses. when you use it let us know how it works.

sam


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> ceili - good show - there were sure a lot of guesses. when you use it let us know how it works.
> 
> sam


Sam, I sure will. Fun, thread, huh?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ceili - it was the best - ten pages of guesses - you had them going that's for sure.

sam


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Good grief, who knew such a thing even existed. OKAY, now the 64,000 dollar question. Just how big is the hole and how do you get the salt in there. Would love to know what it's called so as to find out origin etc. If she remembers please let us know. In the meantime..............that was fun!!!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Thank God -- I don't know what happened to me -- I couldn't let this go. I've been checking back all day (something like 25 times already) to see what it was. Now I can sleep - I need to get back to my real life! Thanks for a good mystery!


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Well that beats all! We used to have crystal salt cellers when I was very young. Now I can go to bed. Great Mystry!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Amazing! This has to have been the most interesting Christmas gift of 2011. Thanks for a day of fun.

P.S. Your knit gifts are great.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Well fancy that. who would have guessed it? rujam


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Charlene M said:


> Good grief, who knew such a thing even existed. OKAY, now the 64,000 dollar question. Just how big is the hole and how do you get the salt in there. Would love to know what it's called so as to find out origin etc. If she remembers please let us know. In the meantime..............that was fun!!!


The hole is about the size of a #6 dpn. I just stuck the needle in and only the tip went in. The bottom of the piece has sort of a funnel-shaped depression in it with the hole in the middle. Apparently, the whole thing is quite thick and won't hold much. I think it might be a variation on something called a salt pig. If been searching like mad, and can't find one like it. Okay, I just went and filled it, and it holds more than I thought it would. It did spill out a little bit when I inverted it, but not a lot, maybe a 1/2 tsp, but when I picked it up. I had to shake it to get any more out. Sorta cool. It was fun watching the salt go into the hole (it doesn't take much to amuse me. I should get a life)! Most salt pigs (at least the ones I found) are more like salt cellars with spoons.

I never expected so many responses. I am just overwhelmed! Good night, all!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Msj said:


> How abt an oddly shaped darning egg?


i was reading to see if this had been mentioned...it's my guess, too....


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Msj said:


> How abt an oddly shaped darning egg?


i was reading to see if this had been mentioned...it's my guess, too....


----------



## Hosta Hill (Apr 28, 2011)

Possibly called a saltera.


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

Ceili,
thank you so much for including us in this wonderful "mystery"! It was so much fun! I am so glad to finally have it solved---now I can get back to other stuff!


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

Ceili said:


> OKAY, HERE GOES:
> 
> It's basically a fancy salt shaker. You pour salt into the bottom of the dome-shaped piece through the little hole in the bottom, and then place it, hole-side down, into the little saucer (as pictured). The unglazed interior keeps the salt fresh by absorbing all moisture. Because of its shape the salt doesn't just spill out, you do have to shake it. It does have a name, but she can't remember what it is.
> 
> So, there you have it!


We bought one of those many years ago at the Minneapolis Renaissance Fair -- ours doesn't have a matching saucer, tho. Did forget the proper name; still have it and occasionally use it. Nice thread!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

So glad the mystery is solved. I spent a lot of time yesterday puzzling over it and searching in various ways to find an answer. Sure looks like a beautiful item--

 :thumbup:


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

WHEW!!! That mystery is solved...we can sleep tonight!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!! GG


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for a very interesting and entertaining post! You really stumped us!! It was fun.


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

HOORAY! Finally, the mystery is solved! I saw these at an Arts Festival here in MS and didn't know what they were then either! In our damp, humid weather these would be great!


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

I would say use it any way you like. But keep asking, you may find better ways. Happy New Year!!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Ceili said:


> SallyB said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's a nut cracker...put the nuts on the saucer and crack them (lightly) with the round/ball thingy..LOL
> ...


Ceili-could you pinpoint where to find this lacy-look pattern for the fingerless gloves please-it would help a lot of us--never heard of the salt thing-a-ma-jig--longest thread I have ever read--thanks


----------



## golden girl (Jan 26, 2011)

If the bowl is hollow on the inside, I'd say it is a pottery butter keeper. A friend of mine has one similar.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

golden girl said:


> If the bowl is hollow on the inside, I'd say it is a pottery butter keeper. A friend of mine has one similar.


Answer is on page 11 toward the bottom


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Lacey Fern Wrist Warmers, or maybe Fern Lace Wrist Warmers. Hopefully, you can find it on Ravelry. I looked at soo many patterns, I'm just not sure where I found it. If not on Ravelry, try googling it. If you still can't find it let me know and I'll try.



joannav said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > SallyB said:
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for two days of entertainment and exercise for the brain. That was such fun. Have a Happy New Year. Edith


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

I am looking for something similar on line. I think that's a cool gift for my sister's birthday!


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks for letting us know. I just went on to bed and forgot about it but I'm glad to know the mystery is solved!


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

This may be a very creative incense holder/burner. The end of the punk fits into the hole....up in the air away from table surfaces and piles of yarn...


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

cheryllsms said:


> This may be a very creative incense holder/burner. The end of the punk fits into the hole....up in the air away from table surfaces and piles of yarn...


Nope! answer posted on page 11 or 12


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Ceili: Thanks for a lot of fun. After 12 pages of this thread, there has been a LOT of interest shown. You could probably auction it off for a fabulous price. Carolyn


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Ceili: Thanks for a lot of fun. After 12 pages of this thread, there has been a LOT of interest shown. You could probably auction it off for a fabulous price. Carolyn


Thank you for your kind words. It WAS fun, wasn't it? I'd auction off the boy in the hat, but I'd feel guilty taking money from the poor winner! LOL


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Lacey Fern Wrist Warmers, or maybe Fern Lace Wrist Warmers. Hopefully, you can find it on Ravelry. I looked at soo many patterns, I'm just not sure where I found it. If not on Ravelry, try googling it. If you still can't find it let me know and I'll try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First I must say I really enjoyed following along until the mystery was solved!! I love a good puzzle 
Thank you for the info on the wrist warmers, I did manage to find the pattern here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fern-lace-arm-warmers

Love the color you chose, hope mine will look as nice for my DIL.

Again, thank you for a most entertaining post!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

ma2ska said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Lacey Fern Wrist Warmers, or maybe Fern Lace Wrist Warmers. Hopefully, you can find it on Ravelry. I looked at soo many patterns, I'm just not sure where I found it. If not on Ravelry, try googling it. If you still can't find it let me know and I'll try.
> ...


She picked the color from some sock yarn I happened to have. I don't think it showed up very well, it's a rich, dark brown with multicolored tweed flecks. Very rich looking, and not too busy to work with the lace pattern. Have fun with them, I really enjoyed the project and will be making more.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's another version of a salt shaker which might solve the mystery gift.

This has a different shape to the bottom, but we can see how it functions.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/66137680/salt-shaker?ref=sr_gallery_9&ga_includes[0]=tags&ga_search_query=saltera&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=

You may need to click on the thumbnail picture on the right of the main picture that shows the unglazed bottom. It will come up as a larger picture.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Thank you! I googled Saltera, but all I could find were covered bowls with spoons.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Thank you! I googled Saltera, but all I could find were covered bowls with spoons.


Saltera is just the brand name of this company. I could not find any other items called a saltera. But it's virtually a salt shaker designed to keep moister out. Some take a lot of shaking, especially the one that has an inverted base like the one in the link above.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Kareo is close. It is for roasting Garlic. Cut off the top of the bulb, exposing each clove Drizzel a little olive oil over cloves. Bake in covered dish at 350 degrees for about an hour. When you do a roast or meatloaf is a good time to do this. Take a roasted clove (they pop out when you pinch them)mash with butter spread on bread crackers. YUM!


----------



## Pat Mitchell38 (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree with the garlic keeper iea.I have seen many ideas for garlic keepers patm 38


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Pat Mitchell38 said:


> I agree with the garlic keeper iea.I have seen many ideas for garlic keepers patm 38


Please look at the solution posted, on page 11, I think. I have stated many times throughout this thread that it can't contain garlic.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Pat Mitchell38 said:


> I agree with the garlic keeper iea.I have seen many ideas for garlic keepers patm 38


Please look at the solution posted, on page 11, I think. I have stated many times throughout this thread that it can't contain garlic.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ceili:
Most fun I've had trying to solve a mystery in a long time!
Thanks for sharing.

Connie


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Could this mystery gift be a mortal & pestal-used for grinding gently= spices etc.?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Viddie said:


> Could this mystery gift be a mortal & pestal-used for grinding gently= spices etc.?


Nope. Posted the answer above, maybe around page 11.


----------

